# White bumps not ich ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. my brother has a sword tail that has white bumps on it. it's not ich, it looks like little pimples. i have searched around and can't find a good answer. anybody know what this is and how to treat it ? Cheers


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Photo is too small. Cant tell from that.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. that's the only photo i got. looks just like i described. Cheers


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

May I ask how do you know it is not ich?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> May I ask how do you know it is not ich?


Hello. I know what ich looks like and this is not it. i been working with and keeping fish for almost 2 years now and i have seen and dealt with a lot of different Diseases. and i have seen this once before but could not figure it out then either. it's like some new problem, cause nobody seems to know what it is. very few have seen it and none know what or how to treat. i hope someone here knows. Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> May I ask how do you know it is not ich?


Ich looks like someone sprinkled sugar ir salt all over the fish. A noticeable difference from bumps on a fishes body


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Is it possible to have the picture in higher resolution, please?
Perhaps it is just some kind of a wound or an infection or something like that? Perhaps the skin sort of opens up due to a lack of mineral or things liek that?
What does the fish do that is adnormal when he has this white dot?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i am going to get a better pic. i have to take the hd cam he lent me over there tomorrow or the next. Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

probably doesn't help much but I tried to enlarge it earlier


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Fungal infection? Is the spot getting larger?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

not by any chance VELVET, if so , buckle up that stuff desimated the red deer petsmart one time and they lost it all and had no fish for over a month 
Velvet Disease, Symptoms, Causes And How To Treat It
Velvet (fish disease) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Federation of British Aquatic Societies <<<<<<<<<<this one explains how it can look like ich only different


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Aquarium FD - Oodinium (Velvet) - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

This looks like it could be bacterial or viral to me -- but I'm not a fish doctor. I'd try a broad spectrum high-quality medication for fungus, bacterial and viral infections. I have a couple in my fish pharmacy if you'd like to try one of them. The fish looks quite miserable. Even if it's a parasite, it seems likely that it will get another infection.

Other than that, keeping the water clean -- and if it's a swordtail, then making sure that the water is not too soft. I'd add some Equilibrium or something similar. Good luck!


----------

